# Tissot T-Race T472 Fake?



## jacky (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello! I've got a Tissot Trace T472 but I'm afraid that it could be a copy! Can any one post a real picture of front and back so that I can check?

The thing that got me thinking is the water resistance info! In the website it says 100m, but in the watch it says 50m!

Can any one help me? Is there any kind of pattern on the serial number or any thing that I can check?

Best Regards


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

Water resistance on that model is 50M. I think they were discontinued quite some time ago, but I could be wrong. Do you have pictures you could post of the watch?


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

jacky said:


> Hello! I've got a Tissot Trace T472 but I'm afraid that it could be a copy! Can any one post a real picture of front and back so that I can check?
> 
> The thing that got me thinking is the water resistance info! In the website it says 100m, but in the watch it says 50m!
> 
> ...


There was an earlier version of the T-Race with model No. T90.X.XXX.XX which was discontinued around 2008. I was trying to get one back then but the retailer I went to, no longer stocks them. Instead, they recommended the 100m WR variant with model No. T011.XXX.XX.XXX.XX.

As far as I am concerned, there does not seem to be any differences in the exterior look other than the engravings at the caseback.

Here's a link to some photos of the 50M T-Race from a fellow member (TimeWatcher).
https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=278525&postcount=83


----------



## jacky (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello! Hera are some photos:

Front:

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/1825/img0841a.jpg

Back:

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/1683/img0839o.jpg

Best Regards


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)

It looks to be correct it has the correct markings and serial. I would say it's an authentic Tissot. Congratulations on purchasing a fine watch.


----------



## jacky (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank You for the info! 

Best Regards


----------



## Adam James Ellis (Mar 7, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if this watch is a fake? The way the 30 touches the top of the dial bothers me.

Thanks!


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi there...

Im new to the forum. Anyway I own a Tissot V8 and it is emaculately finished. (well as emculate as a brand like tissot can get). The issue you point to may be a tell tale sign of a fake though I'm no expert. What model is it? Compare it with some pictures of the genuine article. If they all have that then it should be find but I highly doubt it.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Also to add there are no lumes on the dial. Is this model supposed to be like that? What model is it?


----------



## tulusjuga (Apr 17, 2012)

Enoran said:


> There was an earlier version of the T-Race with model No. T90.X.XXX.XX which was discontinued around 2008. I was trying to get one back then but the retailer I went to, no longer stocks them. Instead, they recommended the 100m WR variant with model No. T011.XXX.XX.XXX.XX.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, there does not seem to be any differences in the exterior look other than the engravings at the caseback.
> 
> ...


hi.. i'm newbie here 
i have question.
does anyone have a picture of the original movement of tissot t-race t472??
i have t472. at the movement said: -swiss -eta -4jeweled >>>>>(no tissot engraved)
is my tissot genuine or fake? one of watchmaker said my tissot genuine,, but another said it's fake
thanks


----------



## tulusjuga (Apr 17, 2012)

here is my t-race


----------

